# New DVD Releases this week



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have 2 recommendations for DVD relases this week (Feb 25th).

*Red Dwarf* Season 1 & 2 (sold as seperate seasons or a Two season set) Cult Classic BBC Sci-Fi Britcom.

Both Series Pack = $53 @ Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007JZUB

Series 1 = $27 @ Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007AP31
Series 2 = $27 @ Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007AP32

*Fireball-XL5* the Entire Series is out, If you've ever watched "The Thunderbirds" as a kid (or as an adult,) This is one of the first "Supermarionation" Series by Gerry Anderson to Air in the USA . It is B&W from 1962, but great for the Nostalgia Buff. Probably many have not seen this in 40 years???

Kind of Pricey at $75 @ Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007J6DN


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Red Dwarf is also $27 at Best Buy.


----------

